# Does anyone here do modded maglites?..



## Myself010 (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone know how to mod a mag 4D to put out about 1000 real lumens?.. whilst still retaining its (flood to spot focusing?)

Does anyone do this as a business?.. id rather buy one.. as I don’t really have the tools and the know how to put one together!


----------



## ljw2k (Sep 7, 2011)

Where are you ?


----------



## Myself010 (Sep 8, 2011)

ljw2k said:


> Where are you ?


 
Im in australia (sydney)...


----------

